# Baby buns - 6 wk Flemish and 9 day old crosses



## Roll farms (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't believe 5 out of 6 Flemish babies are does, but they are.

I think the one closest to the camera on the right has a bit of a 'muddy' looking coat (dunno the 'right' term, but he's not true blue, has a brown cast).







We can't seem to get live kits out of our lop doe, so we bred the lop buck to our broken black NZ super mom doe...
She had these 8 cuties






I really, really want this one to be a doe...


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Genipher (Oct 16, 2011)

Bee-_you_-tee-ful! I can't wait til we have our first litter. Though I expect ours won't be as colorful since they are Silver Foxes...

So what are your plans for the unsuccessful Mama Lop?


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2011)

Moped (mama lop - the buck's name is Scooter..... :/ ) will probably be culled if she doesn't have kits SOON and raise them.  
I'm trying to give her the benefit of the doubt....It may have been two hot / muggy on a couple of the breedings.
She killed the 1st 2 kits, then hasn't 'taken' on 2 rebreeds.

In this situation, do I have any recourse to ask the breeder to exchange her for another doe?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations!  What beautiful babies you have to offer.  

And regarding the Lop that is not producing, was the breeder aware that you wanted her for breeding purposes?  That's probably a stupid question.   I don't think she is obligated to exchange unless health issues, and some won't then either.   But I would talk to the breeder anyway.  See if she will exchange for a doe that is receptive.  Can't hurt.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2011)

Considering I've paid her 110$ for 3 silkies and 2 rabbits I should hope she'd be willing....one of the silkies died and this rabbit (pedigreed, for breeding) won't have live kits.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Considering I've paid her 110$ for 3 silkies and 2 rabbits I should hope she'd be willing....one of the silkies died and this rabbit (pedigreed, for breeding) won't have live kits.


Didn't know you lost a silkie.  And now a pedigreed breeding rabbit that will not have live kits.  Definitely this breeder should exchange.  Reputation for quality animals is the key, which you well know with the quality you guarantee.   I'd definitely demand an exchange.


----------



## bluemini (Oct 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flemish lops (Oct 18, 2011)

they are all soooo cute!


----------



## cottinpickin (Nov 7, 2011)

pretty bunnies!
You can not garrontee what a rabbit will or won't due on another farm.Different feed,cages managment can all be facters pertaing to breeding issues.I've bought does that were "proven breeders" and got squat fromm them.I've been given suposedly non productive animal and turn out to be good animal here.And some not good.I had NZ doe we got from a prodution herd buy out.She was mean as a snake missed 2 times and killed one litter.She was on stew pot list.Had a guy say he wanted her.gave her to him.She is one of his best does now.Go figure.Rabbits are funny and challenging.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 7, 2011)

She's agreed to take her back and give me a different doe....
If this one doesn't work out, I'll assume it's not meant for me to have lops.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad you were given another Lop.  Hope it goes well and she will be better than the last.  

I feel the same as you.  One more shot, if it doesn't work, it wasn't meant to be.


----------

